# If your clowns love your anemone....I hate you.



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

For anyone who simply went out and purchased an anemone and a pair of clowns and they just got along great, I hate your guts. WHAT AM I DOING WRONG!!!!

I have a beautiful HUGE sebae anemone (about the size of my head). I also have 2 paired true percs, and a pretty good size maroon clown. NONE OF THEM CARE ABOUT THE THING...



I have tried different clowns and different nims. Bubble tip, carpet, and now this sebea...

I'm about to punch my fish in the face.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

I know it sounds silly, but put a picture of clowns hosting in an anemone up against the glass so they can see it all the time. That gets most of them to host within a month.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

clowns rarely ever host an anemone in captivity. the only anemones u can easily get a percula clown to host is Giant carpet and maybe magnificent


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I had a ocellaris clown that i was babysitting for a few months that was hosting in my brain coral.


----------



## salcha00 (Jul 30, 2009)

If you clown fish are NOT wild caught, then they will most probably won't show this lover behavior. This is what I read in a fish book.


----------

